# How much darkness/sleep?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I am wondering how to give my 'tiel the right amount of "dark time." The problem is, I live in a very small efficiency apartment (just 1 room). So I can't put him in another room. I get up at 6 AM. Should I keep him covered for a while? What about bedtime? Should I cover him earlier in the evening than I go to bed? Does it have to be totally dark and quiet for him to get the sleep he needs? He's just 3 months old, but I've been reading scarey posts about hormonal birds. It seems too much daylight time can contribute to that. With my previous cockatiel, I did not cover her cage ( I tried it once and it really scared her.) She got up when I did and went to sleep when I did. Any thoughts?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It's recommended that tiels get 10-12 hours of "sleep". More if they're being hormonal. I cover my tiel between 8-9 pm and he's usually chirping to be uncovered by 8ish. I do keep a gap in the cover and a night light on so he's not in total darkness to help prevent night frights. Since you live in an efficienty apt., I think I would try covering him and see how it goes.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He won't actually be able to sleep if it's noisy in the apartment. With hormone problems, it's the hours of darkness that count not the amount of actual sleep, since hormone levels are influenced by the perceived day length. But for general health purposes, it's the amount of actual sleep that counts.

If your bird starts getting hormonal you can start using the hormone control techniques at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 But if he's not hormonal you just need to make sure that he gets enough overall sleep time. If there are periods during the day when there aren't any humans at home, he can take naps then to help cover any sleep deficits.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

This was very helpful to me too, as I was wondering about this very thing! I don't cover the babies, but the room they are in is quiet and dark except for the night light. I turn out the lights at about 8 or 9 and close the door most of the way but not completely so I can hear them. It's still pretty dark in there at 7:30 when I turn on the lights. Not quite enough time, but I keep my work clothes and shoes in that room  so I have to go in there.

With all the stuff on top of their cages it seems impossible to to cover them over the top. I wonder if I just wrapped a sheet around the cage if that would help with the hormonal issues should that start?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*how much darkness/sleep?*

Thanks for the info. I am a quiet person; I do not listen to loud music or have company over. I do watch TV in the evening, but I can keep it low. I will try covering him earlier and reducing the light in my apartment.


----------

